# Perte code temps d'écran mineur



## cyrildu13 (22 Janvier 2020)

Salut à toutes et tous,

Voilà suite à ce sujet : https://forums.macg.co/threads/application-controle-parental.1327559/#post-13575353

J'ai bien ajouté mon fils au partage familiale iCloud afin de gérer son temps d'écran.

Bon il a 13 ans et déjà un "mini" geek à mon grand désespoir mais là n'est pas le sujet.

Hier il m'envoie un message en me disant qu'il avait reçu un message lui disant que "temps d'écran a été désactivé par votre tuteur".
Moi pour ma part je n'ai rien fait et il n'y a que moi qui gère son compte.
Donc je veux aller sur temps d'écran et le code que je pensais avoir saisi ne fonctionne pas. J'en ai essayé d'autres mais rien n'y fait toujours mauvais code.

Donc ma question: comment puis-je faire pour récupérer ou ce code ou reprendre la main pour gérer le temps d'écran de mon fils. Je ne pense pas qu'il ai fais  quoique ce soit mais bon, j'aimerai solutionner ce soucis et je compte sur votre aide et votre bienveillance.


----------



## guytoon48 (22 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Dans les pref. système/temps d'écran du Mac, tu as l'option de changer le MdP


----------



## cyrildu13 (22 Janvier 2020)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse mais pour changer ce MDP il faut l’originel il me semble.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (22 Janvier 2020)

> Veillez à définir un code différent de celui permettant le déverrouillage de votre appareil. Si vous ne vous souvenez pas du code permettant de définir les restrictions que vous avez configuré dans une précédente version d’iOS, ou si vous avez oublié votre code d’accès à Temps d’écran, vous devez effacer votre appareil, puis le configurer comme nouvel appareil pour supprimer le code. La restauration de votre appareil à partir d’une sauvegarde ne supprime pas votre code d’accès.



Bonjour,
Voilà le texte ci-dessus extrait de la doc d’Apple, pas beaucoup de choix


----------



## cyrildu13 (22 Janvier 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voilà le texte ci-dessus extrait de la doc d’Apple, pas beaucoup de choix


Salut

Ça veut dire supprimer mon iPhone du compte iCloud ou celui de mon fils? Car étant donné qu'il est mineur impossible de supprimer son téléphone de mon compte.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (22 Janvier 2020)

Ça veut dire ré-initialiser Ton iPhone aux réglages d'usine et de perdre tout le contenus qui n'est pas synchronisé via iCloud.
As-tu essayé de redémarrer les 2 iPhones ?


----------



## guytoon48 (22 Janvier 2020)

Rien dans ton trousseau?


----------



## cyrildu13 (22 Janvier 2020)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Rien dans ton trousseau?


Et non le mot de passe temps d'écran n'y figure pas.

C'est quand même mal foutu leur truc


----------

